
Madrid’s ban on polluting vehicles cuts traffic by 32 percent in some areas - beerlord
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/3/18123561/vehicle-emissions-pollution-ban-madrid-spain-traffic-decrease
======
beerlord
Does Madrid have e-scooter rental yet? I would imagine that would be a great
accompaniment to this change.

